# UK Speed limits



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Hi, I am not sure if this is the best place to ask, but I have received some great advice before so here I am.

Later this year I am driving to the UK, I have a Mercedes Vito bus which I am using as a camper for the trip. It has windows all round and slots for three rows of seats. Will this count as a commercial vehicle or is it just a big car?

Anyone know what speeds I can do on what roads?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

You'll probably get some answers here, but you might want to ask on our Britain forum too

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/britain-expat-forum-expats-living-uk/


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Simon22 said:


> Hi, I am not sure if this is the best place to ask, but I have received some great advice before so here I am.
> 
> Later this year I am driving to the UK, I have a Mercedes Vito bus which I am using as a camper for the trip. It has windows all round and slots for three rows of seats. Will this count as a commercial vehicle or is it just a big car?
> 
> Anyone know what speeds I can do on what roads?


https://www.gov.uk/speed-limits

Take your pick but I think this is what your driving.
Buses, coaches and minibuses (not more than 12 metres overall length.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

DonMarco said:


> https://www.gov.uk/speed-limits
> 
> Take your pick but I think this is what your driving.
> Buses, coaches and minibuses (not more than 12 metres overall length.


Yes thank you, here in Spain it is this class so I will take this with me.

Buses, coaches and minibuses (not more than 12 metres overall length)	
Built-up areas mph (km/h)	
30 (48) 
Single carriageways mph (km/h) 
50 (80) 
Dual carriageways mph (km/h)
60 (96) 
Motorways mph (km/h)
70 (112)


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

The definition of a minibus, according to Wikipedia, is by number of passengers it can take i.e. 8 to 30.
This link, also from Wiki, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercedes-Benz_Vito quite clearly says the normal VITO is an MPV.
Unless you are getting the ferry from Santander/Bilbao you will be driving through France where the speed limit has changed: from 90kph to 80kph on single carriageways but 120KPH on the motorways is unchanged. 
Your VITO in France will be welcome at any campsite or camping car aire, and the Park4night app will make lots of other suggestions for suitable places. We've tried some, so know what we are talking about. AVOID the motorway aires for staying overnight though, as they seem to attract thieves.


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

ccm47 said:


> Unless you are getting the ferry from Santander/Bilbao you will be driving through France where the speed limit has changed: from 90kph to 80kph on single carriageways but *120KPH on the motorways* is unchanged.


*130km/h* limit on motorways in France.
It's 120 when raining, and can drop to 110 or 90 in urban zones.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Yep a typo, sorry. 130


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

ccm47 said:


> The definition of a minibus, according to Wikipedia, is by number of passengers it can take i.e. 8 to 30.
> This link, also from Wiki, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercedes-Benz_Vito quite clearly says the normal VITO is an MPV.
> Unless you are getting the ferry from Santander/Bilbao you will be driving through France where the speed limit has changed: from 90kph to 80kph on single carriageways but 120KPH on the motorways is unchanged.
> Your VITO in France will be welcome at any campsite or camping car aire, and the Park4night app will make lots of other suggestions for suitable places. We've tried some, so know what we are talking about. AVOID the motorway aires for staying overnight though, as they seem to attract thieves.


Thank you, I am going France later in the year so this is helpful but I am going via Ferry this time. 
This is all new to me as in Australia we never crossed a border!


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Appologies guys slightly off topic.The speed limit on secondary roads has changed from 100K to 90Kph.Don't get caught out.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

tarot650 said:


> Appologies guys slightly off topic.The speed limit on secondary roads has changed from 100K to 90Kph.Don't get caught out.


From what I remember from a few months ago, there were comments about it being down to 80 and one of our illustrious members was commenting on how ridiculous it was.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> From what I remember from a few months ago, there were comments about it being down to 80 and one of our illustrious members was commenting on how ridiculous it was.


I can tell you pal it is 90.When we were out the other day we saw them changing the signs.The only place I know 80 is down on the coast on the carretera and so it should be.When we came here all them years ago it used to be like Whacky Races although not everybody sticks to the speed limit now but with all the unmarked Guardia cars you just never know who is behind you.Better the momey in my pocket than in theirs.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

tarot650 said:


> I can tell you pal it is 90.When we were out the other day we saw them changing the signs.The only place I know 80 is down on the coast on the carretera and so it should be.When we came here all them years ago it used to be like Whacky Races although not everybody sticks to the speed limit now but with all the unmarked Guardia cars you just never know who is behind you.Better the momey in my pocket than in theirs.


So which country are we talking about now? If its not UK............ :focus:


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

DonMarco said:


> So which country are we talking about now? If its not UK............ :focus:


Hey Marco,if you read my post you will see I appologised for being slightly off topic. but thought people should know about the speed limit in Spain being changed as I hadn't seen anyone else mention it as some people wouldn't know and could easily get caught out.Oh deary me I will have to stick to topic next time.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

tarot650 said:


> I can tell you pal it is 90.When we were out the other day we saw them changing the signs.The only place I know 80 is down on the coast on the carretera and so it should be.When we came here all them years ago it used to be like Whacky Races although not everybody sticks to the speed limit now but with all the unmarked Guardia cars you just never know who is behind you.Better the momey in my pocket than in theirs.


Apart from your aggressive tone, what you may have around your way is not a national phenomenon. We had occasion to go this morning from Jaén province down to Granada on the N432, the main Córdoba - Granada carretera. On the stretches with a good road surface and not many bends the max was 100kph on the parts that are not so good the max was or 80kph or 70 kph.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> , what you may have around your way is not a national phenomenon.


I'm afraid it is Baldi.

The DGT as started to implement the reduction across the whole country, just because they haven't got to your neck of the woods yet, doesn't mean that your secondary roads' limits will be maintained at 100 kmh. It is max 90 for all of us from now on.

https://www.autopista.es/noticias-m...n-espana-todos-los-cambios-que-vienen-en-2019


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

This is the most recent info on speed limits in SPAIN...











Published just two days ago

https://www.autopista.es/noticias-motor/articulo/asi-quedan-todos-los-limites-de-velocidad-en-espana-por-carreteras-y-vehiculos


----------

